# Nexus 7 Bootlooping



## AndroidNinjaReview (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey everyone, I joined rootz-wiki to see if someone could help me with my problem. So recently I rooted my nexus 7 using wugfresh's root toolkit. I then installed aokp after i tried out paranoidandroid......i flashed gapps each time. I then wanted the old tv style screen off animation and using that toolkit, so i extracted the framework-res.apk ...........and i don't know what went wrong. Now all i can do is boot into the bootloader. When i try to go to recovery, it shows an open android with a caution sign in it. it just keeps bootlooping the aokp animation. I can't find any solution....help! i just want to go completely stock and lock the bootloader. it wont work with wug's toolkit.


----------



## Meanstreak242 (Jul 24, 2011)

Download the factory images from google, and run the script to reinstall them. This will erase all partitions, including the data on your internal sd card. http://dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/nakasi-jro03d-factory-e102ba72.tgz . Afterwards you'll be completely back to factory, so you'll need to go back to the bootloader, re-fastboot recovery, re-root, all of that. But don't worry, as long as you can get into the bootloader, you can get back to stock. I love nexus devices.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

*[Guide] Nexus 7 Bootloaders/Recoveries/Root/Back to Stock*

Very first post in the forum.


----------



## AndroidNinjaReview (Sep 7, 2012)

Meanstreak242 said:


> Download the factory images from google, and run the script to reinstall them. This will erase all partitions, including the data on your internal sd card. http://dl.google.com...ry-e102ba72.tgz . Afterwards you'll be completely back to factory, so you'll need to go back to the bootloader, re-fastboot recovery, re-root, all of that. But don't worry, as long as you can get into the bootloader, you can get back to stock. I love nexus devices.


Thanks so much. you both saved my ass.


----------



## AndroidNinjaReview (Sep 7, 2012)

nhat said:


> *[Guide] Nexus 7 Bootloaders/Recoveries/Root/Back to Stock*
> 
> Very first post in the forum.


 Well, actually, i still need help. I tried your guide and step 10 isn't working for me. Any ideas?


----------



## dharr18 (Dec 29, 2011)

AndroidNinjaReview said:


> Well, actually, i still need help. I tried your guide and step 10 isn't working for me. Any ideas?


Make sure you are using the right image name.


----------



## dharr18 (Dec 29, 2011)

Are you getting any errors?


----------



## AndroidNinjaReview (Sep 7, 2012)

dharr18 said:


> Make sure you are using the right image name.


 I'm gonna try it again.


----------

